# The Right Marijuana Strain



## Cedrick (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi, I just want to ask if someone has any idea on which marijuana strain would be very effective when it comes with anxiety attacks and sleep disorder?
I've been suffering for almost 2 months now and mostly can't sleep properly at night. I refrain my self on taking meds coz it seems doesn't work for me. So I started reading some alternative way for my problem and came across this article about blueberry marijuana plant. And I also found out that you can also make drinks or tea and even muffin/cake as an option aside from smoking it. Why they can't just simply make a pill out of marijuana if they say it could really be some of help? Or maybe there are that I'm not aware of. If this is true I would gladly want to hear any of your experience and thoughts regarding this. Thanks in advance


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

They do make pills, extract thc and put it in a vegitable capsule. As for sleep and relaxion you're going to want an indica. There's too many indica strains out there to name, GDP is probably my favorite. If you want more information download the leafly app.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah!!!!!

Good luck with that game of Russian Roulette...

Have you ever wondered what the crazy chemists who grow weed are throwing into the mix...Do they supply a list of ingredients??? Probably not!!!

Im sure in some way shape or form the RIGHT chemicals taken from marijuana can definitely be used in modern medicine in a positive way....But if you think your gonna find the right weed thats gonna cure your DP you are playing a serious game of chance...

The real problem with weed is the addiction aspect....Tolerance grows and ya end up needing more and more...Then its Welcome to burn out land !!!


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> Good luck with that game of Russian Roulette...
> 
> ...


The physical tolerance thing you said is simply not true. And I'm not sure if you know the growing, curing process but if you did you would feel silly about the "crazy chemist" comment. With all the qualified growers out there, im not quite sure what you think they could be adding. If you're going the smoke marijuana make sure to get it from a grower that knows what he's doing so you don't go around smoking pre mature bud or bud that just wasn't grown properly.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

also marijuana does have a dissociative effect when using it, i don't think i would recommend it for someone with dp/dr. i smoke on and off and the up side is when i'm high i can tell myself that it's just the weed thats causing my depersonalization at that moment in time.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

b7wagon said:


> also marijuana does have a dissociative effect when using it, i don't think i would recommend it for someone with dp/dr. i smoke on and off and the up side is when i'm high i can tell myself that it's just the weed thats causing my depersonalization at that moment in time.


I would stay far away from weed and most mind altering substances if you want any chance at feeling better, long term.

we need to have our brains detoxed, not add more to them (recreational drugs at least)


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

b7wagon said:


> The physical tolerance thing you said is simply not true. And I'm not sure if you know the growing, curing process but if you did you would feel silly about the "crazy chemist" comment. With all the qualified growers out there, im not quite sure what you think they could be adding. If you're going the smoke marijuana make sure to get it from a grower that knows what he's doing so you don't go around smoking pre mature bud or bud that just wasn't grown properly.


I said TOLERANCE not "physical tolerance"...........................................................................................................................................

I think you will find marijuana is highly "psychologically" addictive!!!!!

Ask any weed stoner you know to stop...and.... "STAY STOPPED"....The reply you will get is" I can quit anytime" "I just dont want too" "I enjoy it too much"

If I told you I drank 15 cups of coffee a day and said I can give it up any time but I just dont want to cos I enjoy it too much what do you think your reply to me would be.......YUP!!! You would tell me Im addicted!!!

ALL mood altering drugs are addictive even the legal ones!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

i would say that cannabis is less addictive than other drugs, but still....

is this thread serious? somebody with a trippy illness like dp/dr wants to find the right weed to smoke? its ridiculous.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Eddy is completely right I agree with everything he said. Weed really messes you up and it caused many people there DP and DR in the first place. I would recommend staying far away from weed.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I wish we had an automatic bot that deletes these posts. I am pro weed of certain uses, but my reasons are simple,

1. No one has found weed helped, there is a survey and i think we found 1 person. (Section on forum "trials")

2 You are triggering people who got DP from weed.

3 You are tempting peoples try try something which only makes DP worse

I wrote a lot and it's a new day. I'll keep it more friendly. If you are gonna try it, the tea sounds the best option, do not eat it. Another one of my points is Anxiety strains are not gonna mean they are good for DP unfortunately.

All our advice would be not to do it. I've tried spray a few occasions which has anti anxiety and cancer properties and is really expensive, talking £300+ a bottle and it did not help DP at all. Smoking it DP'd is horrible. Personally I hope I never smoke again, not because i wouldn't love to because it triggers whatever DP is triggering.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I think what you are looking for is CBD oil.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

this goes for me individually. when i started smoking again i was able to look at my depersonalization more rationally. i thought about it like this. What is more likely, that i smoked weed 6 years ago and it did something to alter my brain chemistry? Or did i cause this by obsessive thoughts. this disorder is all too real, it is the most disturbing thing i have ever dealt with, and i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. It was nice to get that outlook, and i have stopped smoking again because i am content with what i got out of it, if that makes any sense. With that being said, after smoking weed on and off for long periods of time, i would not recommend it to anyone one this website, mainly because it is a dissociative drug. It will not help your symptoms of depersonalization,it will most likely make them worse. At the end of the day i look back and think it was probably a bad idea to use marijuana, but since i can't change the past i can not live with any regrets.


----------



## Sgoodman91 (May 8, 2017)

Everyone is different and I've long since given up on finding a cure all for derealization but I've found that a strain called Cinderella and another called Cinder works for me. It doesnt relieve any of my symptoms by any means but it does help with my anxiety and I enjoy reading, being around others, and watching movies while I'm on it.
I've had constant DR for two years now, I go to bed and wake up with it, and I don't see it going away in the near future. I've poured over research and first hand accounts, both on this site and in medical journals--as far as the Internet could take me really and I'm not hopeful for a "cure". At this point I'm just focusing on learning to enjoy life with DR and while weed probably doesn't help the majority of people on here, I think whatever can help you personally is invaluable. 
It helps me a bit, especially at night when I want to get lost in my books.


----------



## Vegan (Jul 31, 2017)

b7wagon said:


> The physical tolerance thing you said is simply not true. And I'm not sure if you know the growing, curing process but if you did you would feel silly about the "crazy chemist" comment. With all the qualified growers out there, im not quite sure what you think they could be adding. If you're going the smoke marijuana make sure to get it from a grower that knows what he's doing so you don't go around smoking pre mature bud or bud that just wasn't grown properly.


My sister went from smoking several times a day to a few times a week. Her tolerance went down so much that she almost fainted and had to lie down one time (which never happened to her when she was smoking daily).


----------

